# is this a good salary?



## idntknw1 (May 22, 2012)

hi i just gt a offer for technical job ,
basic 6580 aed
utility allowance 2350aed.

is this good or bad or ok??
company will provide transport. any advice


----------



## Svesker (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi. It's ok for a single guy if housing is included. Otherwise you most likely better of staying in NZ.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sounds like a bad offer if you are actually from New Zealand but ??? what type of employment, what is your life like now? These type of salaries are usually given to asians from third world countries.


----------



## mds6901 (Aug 3, 2009)

Sounds like a bad salary to me as well. I am not exactly thrilled with my salary, but it's not that low. You said technical job. Seems to me you could do better back home. 

Maybe some New Zealanders can chime in and give you some advice. Usually the point in leaving is for a better salary, but maybe you just are looking to go abroad in general.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

That person has one post, please do not pay attention to that person, maybe a troll or something, idk. 10k with housing provided is usually about the minimum westerners take to live here. On 10k with housing provided, you wont save much but live ok.


----------



## idntknw1 (May 22, 2012)

yes you guyz are right, this is 3rd world country salary given by a renowned company in emirates, I WLL NOT ACCEPT THE OFFER UNLESS THEY MAKE THE DEAL BETTER. 6580 aed is just about 1780 usd and i earn that much fortnightly after paying taxes... thanks guyz..


----------



## idntknw1 (May 22, 2012)

im not allowed to discuss it but without much revealing ,,its a technical job @ an airlines,,yes u guess it right, but again i m sure the salary is 3rd world standard...but they are paying 2370 aed for utilities,,,are they gona tax my income? how much rent cost for a one bedroom apartment? do they have flatting?


----------



## idntknw1 (May 22, 2012)

ohh i forget to say THANK YOU.....


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

idntknw1 said:


> ohh i forget to say THANK YOU.....


a) You don't sound Kiwi
b) You know the answer.


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

idntknw1 said:


> im not allowed to discuss it but without much revealing ,,its a technical job @ an airlines,,yes u guess it right, but again i m sure the salary is 3rd world standard...but they are paying 2370 aed for utilities,,,are they gona tax my income? how much rent cost for a one bedroom apartment? do they have flatting?


They won't tax your income.

"Technical job" is very broad. Aircraft technician? Java programmer? Toilet Maintenance?

If you're a Kiwi, then don't bother even replying to their offer email. You'll never get that offer up to an acceptable amount.

If you're from the sub-continent and currently in New Zealand - then stay there, there is no point coming to a country which will discriminate against you in every way because of your passport.

If you are currently in your home country, and have marked your profile as from New Zealand for whatever reason, then you are doing yourself a disservice. There are two worlds in Dubai (as relates to advice on this topic on this forum) - one for westerners and another for people from Indian/Pakistan etc. The cost of living for each is completely different because each community lives different lifestyles. Mark in your profile where you are really from and someone with the same background will give you relevant advice.


----------



## idntknw1 (May 22, 2012)

thanks guyz fo your advice, yes I HAVE DECLINED THE OFFER..


----------



## idntknw1 (May 22, 2012)

how much is the living cost @dubai? i mean how much u spend for food,living,paying bills etc? ri u in australia or in dubai?


----------

